# Rabbit and fleas



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My house rabbit has fleas! Kinda grossed out by this and can only figure it came from the wood shavings. Those are now tossed and I have a brand new bag that I'll keep in my dang car if I need to. But she is just covered in them. I have googled the heck out of this and one site will say do this or that the other oh never do that do this. This is flea stuff is ok on another but will kill the rabbit according to another. The only thing I can find that is for sure is don't use frontline. I need someone who I can actually talk to to tell me what to get and hopefully something tractor supply carries since I'm headed there this afternoon. She is a English lop if that matters


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I know for sure that "Advantage II Kitten" is safe for rabbits but I am pretty sure Tractor Supply does not carry it! Sorry, I don't know which other options are safe.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I'll see if anyone's got something for me before I get there and if not I'll order some. It's not RX right?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I looked on Amazon and I can get it there


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Right, not Rx! I have purchased it from Chewy.com before too - that website usually have awesome prices and really prompt shipping.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah tractor supply for sure didn't have it. Actually all they had for cats were flea collars and I wasn't even going there. I'm writing that site down though, I already ordered off of Amazon but with all the rain and fleas in the house! I'm sure it's going to be a bad year. We got a decent amount of rain last year and it was terrible with fleas so I think this year is going to be worse. Barn cats are good for rodents, not so good about bringing creepy crawlers home (shudder)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I use a pee size amount of Ivermectin paste for my Flemish Giants who live in a hutch outside where there are bad bugs but I don't have a problem with them, never have! But the wild rabbits, now they can be a problem LOL, in to everything!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you think that would work for fleas too? Not like I have that on had either lol but curious. We have a bunch of wild rabbits, I like them and won't let anyone here shoot them but they don't come close to the house with all the cats. I seem to be like the local cat drop off. I really don't mind, I figure they will go out living and not stressed rather then be put in a cage and then put down if they went to the pound so I just let them be on rodent control and do their thing


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I saw a rabbit the other day on a tv vet show that had fleas. They told the lady to get any flea powder that was safe for puppies and kittens and put it on her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well that's what I was thinking to do as well but I can't find a straight answer on what ingredients are actually ok and the powders all have different stuff in them.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ivermectin does work for flees, ticks, and all the blood suckers, it kills them with there next meal, the oral wormer will stay in the blood stream at full strength for 3 days then slowly fade out. I never had much luck with flee/tick powder when I had dogs with flees and ticks, but the wormer worked, a word of caution, do not give Collie breeds or Collie mixes Ivermectin some are allergic and it could be fatel.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Garlic for a first try? Oh, old thread ... I should rather ask how things have worked out?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I ended up using the advantage for kittens and it took care of the fleas and didn’t kill her. 
She wouldn’t eat garlic anyways. I always give her odd pieces off produce, well I did, but the only thing she would eat is bananas. She doesn’t even eat lettuce!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! I was wondering about garlic juice on the skin. Anyone who can teach us all?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I was wondering about garlic juice on the skin. Anyone who can teach us all?


Garlic juice on the skin for what ailment and what animal? I have even used garlic powder topically with success. I am sure garlic juice will repel a number of things for you. I think I used it once for lice too but can't recall... we use garlic barrier spray for ants around the barn etc., and it can be given internally as well (in fact, I just read an article on this. Let me pass on the link if I can find it), and I am sure it would not harm their skin at all to use topically and I bet it gets rid of flies and fleas very well. I would test garlic juice first to ensure it isn't too strong in a small part of their skin, but other than that some garlic juice down the topline sounds great.

Here is the link:
http://email.mg.vscope.cloud/c/eJwV...XzJ0qPe9hXy9UIPYzUXJr4xpwu2o6fD4j75cvwDT79PbQ


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Garlic juice on the skin for what ailment and what animal? I have even used garlic powder topically with success. I am sure garlic juice will repel a number of things for you. I think I used it once for lice too but can't recall... we use garlic barrier spray for ants around the barn etc., and it can be given internally as well (in fact, I just read an article on this. Let me pass on the link if I can find it), and I am sure it would not harm their skin at all to use topically and I bet it gets rid of flies and fleas very well. I would test garlic juice first to ensure it isn't too strong in a small part of their skin, but other than that some garlic juice down the topline sounds great.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://email.mg.vscope.cloud/c/eJwV...XzJ0qPe9hXy9UIPYzUXJr4xpwu2o6fD4j75cvwDT79PbQ


Good read, thank you. Are Eddie and Freddie going to changing to a garlic juice instead of their cloves?
I saw in another post about you using the barrier, I am ordering some tomorrow.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Good read, thank you. Are Eddie and Freddie going to changing to a garlic juice instead of their cloves?
> I saw in another post about you using the barrier, I am ordering some tomorrow.


While the juice definitely sounds stronger - and is a good option I may look into for treating specific aliments, the cloves are more convenient for me to give especially on a daily basis. I've had the garlic cloves work well enough and had enough success I don't feel inclined to change anything, but I have garlic barrier and would use it possibly to treat a very serious respiratory illness or other issue. Otherwise I don't feel it is extremely necessary.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> While the juice definitely sounds stronger - and is a good option I may look into for treating specific aliments, the cloves are more convenient for me to give especially on a daily basis. I've had the garlic cloves work well enough and had enough success I don't feel inclined to change anything, but I have garlic barrier and would use it possibly to treat a very serious respiratory illness or other issue. Otherwise I don't feel it is extremely necessary.


Thank you. I wonder if anyone has done a study on using the barrier on pasture instead of the animals?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Thank you. I wonder if anyone has done a study on using the barrier on pasture instead of the animals?


I haven't found any yet. But I want to do this experiment myself.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I was wondering about garlic juice on the skin. Anyone who can teach us all?


The barrier that NigerianDwarfOwner707 are talking about is a real strong 99.7% pure jui e from a strong garlic , that is used as an insect barrier when sprayed on grass,ground, foliage, fruit and vegatables. May be too strong for topical applications.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I haven't found any yet. But I want to do this experiment myself.


I forgot you had that thread. Will post any other questions there.
Sorry OP.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> The barrier that NigerianDwarfOwner707 are talking about is a real strong 99.7% pure jui e from a strong garlic , that is used as an insect barrier when sprayed on grass,ground, foliage, fruit and vegatables. May be too strong for topical applications.


It is used internally in many creatures. I often feel what is safe for the mouth is usually safe for the skin - but I do recommend testing in small areas first, and dilution into something like mineral oil may be good as well to help it stay on and stretch it.

We water down our garlic barrier A LOT when it is used on plants etc., so there is absolutely nothing wrong with dilution.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you all for very useful information!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Rabbits are as keen on keeping their pelt in order as cats are. Whatever comes into the fir will be licked up. So I wonder what is safe with exactly rabbits. Mineral oil I would not dare, only food oil.

Or?


----------

